# Couple of Fires on Sale today only (SALE OVER)



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Fire HD and the HDX are eligible for a 15% discount today. Must use the cart (not one click) and enter the promo code. If you directly to the product page it'll tell you about it.

TODAY ONLY!


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I wish this had included the 8.9 HDX.  If it had I would have hit BUY.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . .it's only the 7" WiFi Special Offer models.  Still. . . .if you've been looking for that last nudge to click buy, consider yourself nudged.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Yep, Ann.  I'm nudged but I am looking for the justification or need to get another fire.  I already have the original and the HD 7 inch.  I'm thinking the only reason I HAVE TO HAVE a new fire is if I go up in size.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Wish I had and extra pill of cash laying around about now.... What is"'FAA" ?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Federal Aviation Administration . . . .they're the ones that make such rules.  On Friday they announced that they were removing the 'no electronics during take off and landing' restriction.  I know someone who works for the FAA and he was saying last night that, if not for the shutdown during October, they likely would have announced it earlier.

Pretty sure the coupon is US only.


----------



## goose (Oct 9, 2010)

<-----nudged!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The Fire HD and the HDX are eligible for a 15% discount today. Must use the cart (not one click) and enter the promo code. If you directly to the product page it'll tell you about it.
> 
> TODAY ONLY!


Or you can use the links at the top of our pages and add the promo code ThnksFAA when prompted.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah. . .it's only the 7" WiFi Special Offer models. Still. . . .if you've been looking for that last nudge to click buy, consider yourself nudged.


Just a note to add that you can apparently apply the code to the 7" HDX 4G model preorder. (I tried adding one to my account and it applied it).

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh good!  So. . . maybe it's any HDX7?

And, the image link I posted does have the kboards affiliate tag.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I wanted to test it with an 8.9" HDX but Amazon seems perverse today.. one thing after another not letting me even get that far in the process.. price change on item in cart, trying to get me to use Amazon Visa card, offering Prime trial.. I gave up.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

bummer Seamonkey I thought about trying that too.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Can I just say    

To have it on sale so soon after buying it!  (Not sure if the 64GB model is also on sale, so maybe it wouldn't apply to me.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

LaraAmber said:


> Can I just say
> 
> To have it on sale so soon after buying it! (Not sure if the 64GB model is also on sale, so maybe it wouldn't apply to me.)


You can check. . . .initially it looked like it was limited models. . . .but at least one person has been able to apply it to something not specifically shown -- though still a 7" Fire, I think, not an 8.9" one. Just put the one you want in the cart and see if it will accept the code.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Tried it with the 8.9 HDX (since mine is still preordered with no sign of shipping yet   ).  Didn't work, so looks like it is only the 7".


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You can check. . . .initially it looked like it was limited models. . . .but at least one person has been able to apply it to something not specifically shown -- though still a 7" Fire, I think, not an 8.9" one. Just put the one you want in the cart and see if it will accept the code.


It definitely applies to only the 7" Fire. But it says this in the popup when you go to the 7" HDX page (bolding mine):



> Save 15% on Kindle, Kindle Fire HD 7", or Kindle Fire HDX 7"
> Today, November 4, 2013, save 15% on Kindle, Kindle Fire HD, or Kindle Fire HDX. Enter promotional code ThnksFAA at checkout.
> 
> Limit one discount per customer, while supplies last. U.S. customers only. Discount valid on *all versions of Kindle, Kindle Fire HD 7", and Kindle Fire HDX 7"* sold and shipped by Amazon Digital Services. It does not apply to the same products sold by other sellers. Amazon reserves the right to cancel the promotion at any time. Promo code applies to the lowest priced qualifying item and may not be combined with other offers. If you return items purchased using a promo code, we will subtract the value of the discount from your return credit. Offer not valid with 1-Click ordering. Void where prohibited.


Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

My alter ego, Toby, spotted this deal while downloading my emails this morning & ordered so quickly, there was smoke coming out of the tablet.  Anyway, I ordered the HDX 64GB, AT&T one. The final cost was $266.83!!! This total included for the 1st time being TAXED here in MA (still no amazon warehouse in MA) at $17.35. I had the promo from this deal & the $70 promo that I just got, that came to $131. Then, I had $28.17 in Rewards Pts applied, although, I never saw it. Maybe it was clicked on by accident, but I don't mind as I was saving up my points to use to buy tablets. I paid less for this one than the wifi only version that I just recently purchased. Should arrive, I think, on Dec 4. Whoooohooooo!


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I went to the source and emailed Amazon Customer Service with the will the discount work on an 8.9 HDX and this is what their reply was.


Your Amazon.com Kindle Inquiry
Amazon.com 


Message From Customer Service 

Hello, 

I read your message and understand your concern regarding 15% discount offer. 

I would like to inform you that Kindle Fire HDX 8.9 is not eligible for this offer. This offer is valid for Kindle, Kindle Fire HD 2nd Gen and HDX only. 

However, since you are a valued, long-time, and frequent customer of Amazon.com, I've issued a $15 promotional certificate to your Amazon.com account, which will automatically apply the next time you order an eligible item sold and shipped by Amazon.com. The promotional certificate doesn't apply to items offered by other sellers on the Amazon.com website and won't cover the shipping costs of an order. 

When using a promotion to buy eligible Kindle books or other digital products sold by Amazon Digital Services, the promotional funds will apply to your order automatically before another payment method is charged. 

Your promotional balance doesn't appear in Your Account but will always display when you place an order. You'll see your available promotional balance at checkout when placing an order through the Shopping Cart--this amount will be applied to your next qualifying order automatically and does not require a claim code. 


We look forward to seeing you soon. 


Best regards,
Piyush K

Did I solve your problem?
Yes  No 

Your feedback is helping us build Earth's Most Customer-Centric Company.
Thank you. 
Amazon.com 

Original Message
--------------- 
11/04/13 12:44:31 
Your Name: Sheila Jackson 
Order Id: 106-4310747-9793816 
Comments:I was just wondering if the `15% ThnksFAA discount would apply on a 8.9 Kindle Fire HDX 32Gb WiFi 
---------------


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That's pretty cool, Sheila.  Just goes to show Amazon is a pretty stand up company.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

That is so awesome! Congrates!


----------

